# GT275 questions



## mkrone (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi to all. Recently I bought a GT 275 (year 1996). First time I was mowing, I noticed the electrical (alternator?) light on the dash came on when I was mowing. Is this normal? Is there a problem here that needs to be addressed? 

Second, the hood, particularly the lower section of the hood, is cracked up a bit. Is there a place to buy replacement hoods apart from a John Deere dealer. I understand they are a bit pricey, and I was wondering if there is an aftermarket manufacturerer for something like this. I may have to decide what my pride is worth, where to replace the hood, or to just use it with a broken hood. 

Thanks.


----------

